# Flash Comes To the iPad Via RipCode



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Site is real busy right now, I wonder why...

It may not load, try later

http://www.ripcode.com/news/newsRelease.php?id=42

.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

It seems Stevo is going mad.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8616274.stm

Any kind of Flash is getting outlawed at Apple


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Stevo's control freak ideas are going to hurt Apple in the long run, get over it Stevo.

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I think the thread title is a bit misleading. Flash *video* is viewable using the RipCode app, not "Flash" object support. This is much different than enabling "Flash" functionality on the iPad.

That not withstanding, I don't see why Apple would have a problem with this app. It simply enables video playback on one of their devices and in a reasonable manner. Has Apple commented on this at all?

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Flash video is viewable using the RipCode app, not "Flash" object support.


I wish I could get that in Windows : -)

I think Steve Jobs has already said what he thinks of Flash. See post #2


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> I wish I could get that in Windows : -)


Actually, you can with Firefox. There is an extension you can use for this. I use it frequently. 



> I think Steve Jobs has already said what he thinks of Flash. See post #2


I read that post and the article and I don't think that article applies.



From BBC article said:


> Adobe released a software package, Creative Suite 5, on 12 April which can turn Flash code into iPhone code.


If Adobe uses (or used) one of Apple's "approved" development tools/environments to produce the iPhone code, I don't get an indication (from the article mentioned above) that Apple would object to it.

Adobe can certainly afford whatever tools Apple deems "worthy" of developing apps for its mobile devices.

So, my question stands: has Apple commented on this at all? Again, I don't see why Apple would have an issue with video being displayed on the iPad.

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> I read that post and the article and I don't think that article applies.


It is well known Jobs is against any type of flash on the Ipad. Lawsuits should start flying this summer.

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Ipad, so easy even a cat can use it






.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> It is well known Jobs is against any type of flash on the Ipad. Lawsuits should start flying this summer.


I don't see why since the Flash player serves as a viewer of the video embedded on the site. This is why it's important to keep the RipCode app in proper context. The RipCode app does *not* enable Flash functionality, it simply transcodes video and presents that *video* (which is the content) in a format the iPad natively supports.

This won't apply to websites that use Flash objects for navigation menus and it won't allow people to update their Facebook Zoo or anything like that.

RipCode is *not* bring "Flash" to the iPad, at least not based on the description of their app on their website.

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Tom, you are nit picking.

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm not nit picking. There is a VAST difference between "Flash" support and "Flash video" support. Just like how "Java" isn't the same thing as "JavaScript". The RipCode app handles "Flash video" only. If Apple has issues with "Flash" support on their mobile devices, that's fine and I think the RipCode app doesn't violate that. Apple might think otherwise but that has yet to be determined.

What part of that is 'nitpicking'? It's more like "apples and oranges" to me.

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Apple's HAL 2010










.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

LMAO Mumbodog, that picture made me laugh pretty hard. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

How to print from an iPad










.


----------

